# καναπουτσάρ [από μεταφραστικό λάθος]



## Cadmian (Feb 22, 2011)

Συνάντησα την λέξη αυτή διαβάζοντας το χρονικό της Νομανσλάνδης. Υποτίθεται ότι προέρχεται από μεταφραστική γκάφα, αλλά σπάω το κεφάλι μου και δεν μπορώ να αποκωδικοποιήσω την αρχική της προέλευση.

Ας βοηθήσουν οι χρονικογράφοι και μελετητές του πολιτισμού της Νομανσλάνδης να μου φύγει η απορία.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων :)


----------



## Palavra (Feb 22, 2011)

Μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση, γι' αυτό το θυμάμαι 
2) “The ceremonial canopic jars discovered in the tomb of…” (canopic jars είναι τα δοχεία όπου τοποθετούσαν τα εντόσθια από τις μούμιες) – “Τα καναπουτσάρ που ανακαλύφθηκαν στον τάφο του…”. Ακολουθώντας το γνωστό μεταφραστικό δόγμα “άμα δεν καταλαβαίνεις γράψε ότι άκουσες και ίσως να μην καταλάβει και κανείς”.​Σχόλιο 95, εδώ: http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2011/01/11/epikrateia/


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 22, 2011)

Ε όχι!







Τώρα που ξέρω γιατί γελάω, σιάξανε τα πράγματα. Να' σαι καλά για τον χρόνο σου.


----------



## daeman (Feb 22, 2011)

Ιδού πεδίο δόξας λαμπρό για επίδοξους σεναριογράφους. 
Καναπουτσάρ: Ο ορισμός λείπει, προσθέστε ορισμό... ;)


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 22, 2011)

Εντάξει, τα κανωπικά αγγεία (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canopic_jars) δεν είναι πια κάτι το τόσο άγνωστο και απίθανο ώστε ο μεταφραστής/ υποτιτλιστής ενός ντοκιμαντέρ για την αρχαία Αίγυπτο να αυτοσχεδιάσει με τέτοιο ευφάνταστο τρόπο, αλλά δυστυχώς (ή ευτυχώς για μας) αυτό ακριβώς συνέβη.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 22, 2011)

Rogerios said:


> Εντάξει, τα κανωπικά αγγεία (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canopic_jars) δεν είναι πια κάτι το τόσο άγνωστο και απίθανο ώστε ο μεταφραστής/ υποτιτλιστής ενός ντοκιμαντέρ για την αρχαία Αίγυπτο να αυτοσχεδιάσει με τέτοιο ευφάνταστο τρόπο, αλλά δυστυχώς (ή ευτυχώς για μας) αυτό ακριβώς συνέβη.


Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι ο δυστυχής αυτός υποτιτλιστής κλήθηκε να μεταφράσει ντοκιμαντέρ χωρίς γραπτό κείμενο, εξ ακοής. Αυτό είναι όχι απλώς δύσκολο, αδύνατο θα έλεγα, αλλά συμβαίνει στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα.


----------



## daeman (Feb 22, 2011)

Ας πούμε ότι το έκανε χωρίς κείμενο. Για να το κάνει εξ ακοής όμως, θα είχε τουλάχιστον το βίντεο. Και να δεχτώ ότι δεν έδειχνε εικόνα αγγείων εκείνη τη στιγμή, αλλά μιλούσε κάποιος γι' αυτά οπότε δεν είχε άλλο στοιχείο. Έψαξε καθόλου τι μπορεί να είναι αυτό το πράγμα που ακούει, όπως και να το ακούει; Βρήκε αυτή τη λέξη σε οποιαδήποτε πηγή; Και πριν το ρίξει στο καναπουτσάρ, δεν σκέφτηκε (σαν έσχατη λύση μόνο) ότι καλύτερα να πέσεις λίγο παραδίπλα ή να μασήσεις (έστω αυτή τη μία απόδοση, με το σκεπτικό του "το μη χείρον βέλτιστον") παρά να γράψεις όποια αηδία σου κατέβει; 

Ας είναι καλά ο άνθρωπος πάντως· αν μη τι άλλο, μας έχει χαρίσει άφθονο γέλιο.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 22, 2011)

Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι δεν θα έκανε και πολλή έρευνα. Κάποιος άλλος στη θέση του μπορεί να είχε κινήσει γη και ουρανό για να ανακαλύψει τι είναι αυτό που _νομίζει ότι ακούει. _Αλλά μπορεί και να το έγραψε και λίγο tongue in cheek, για να "τιμωρήσει" τους εργοδότες του που τον πληρώνουν ψίχουλα για να κάνει τόσο σοβαρή δουλειά χωρίς τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία (δηλ. κείμενο).


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2011)

...
I don't know about canopic jars, but canapuczar certainly equals immortality...






Caesar got just a salad, but the Czar pwned him with his legendary canapuczar.

Mummification ("Good Riddance (Time of Your Life)" by Green Day


----------

